# ASA not for pin shooters



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*your point*

While I do understand your point, I recently switched to an open set-up and I'm just getting the hang of it.

In all honesty how many more classes can they have?? It's hard for me to keep track of all of them now and all of their rules, guidelines.
There are at least 24 classes of shooters now.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Double B said:


> let this not be taken the wrong way, I support fully the ASA and attend every one I have the chance, Im glad to hear about the two new classes they are trying out, maybe it will spark an intrest in those who have previsouly overlooked the ASA. But in almost every class you have an ultimate goal, the next, higher level to reach and shoot for, except the pins class, why is this? I along with about 12 others won out of hunter class a few years ago and everyone had the same idea, to continue to move up, but once you go into unlimited thats it, your as far as you will ever go with pins. I have since went back to unlimited from open and had way more fun, but it just sucks knowing Im at the end of the road in a pins class, I know I could go to another class, but that is not what I am asking.Why no further steps to reach?


Because UNLIMITED is the cream of the top of pin shooters.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

there is no rule against pins in open, but I do not see any other organizations that have anything higher than an the equal to unlimited. So I dont think ASA has an issue with pins, its just easier to miss with a scope...lol:angel:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

allow a slider in the pin class and get rid of the lens for hunter class. The vast majority of hunters are going to a slider style sight...

and yes m&m can miss just as well with or without a lens!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

The unlimited class normally shoots the same ranges as OPEN A. My personal opinion if you shoot pins better than a scope register in Open A and show them scope shooters that pin shooters show no mercy. I think what holds back Unlimited from expanding to another class is that they have at most 25-30 people in each tournament. I understand why they wouldn't open another class. It would mean more money for just another range to have to setup. I am not sure if it would even out. 

I won out of hunter and went to a scope because I knew that unlimited was as far as I could go with pins. I want to see how far I can go with the scope. It takes some adjusting and time to get used to but...hey it works...Good luck with what you decide...

Just my thoughts...not trying to step on anyones toes...


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

*Pins*

If you shoot pins amazing then climb yourself own up to pro level and shoot with pins! No one puts a limit on where you go with your pins, just because others shoot long stabilizers and slide bars and stuff if you can shoot pins just shoot them and when you when be like hey i did that with MY PINS!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? You go from pins to Open C, B, A, Semi Pro, Pro... Ain't that moving up?

Someone mentioned classes, number of. The NFAA has 74 classes and it's to the point clubs are complaining and then complaining of not having classes for the all with using of most set up bow in the country, compound bow, fixed sights with release. Kids with this setup must shoot against Free Style (movable sights, long stab, balance bars). It's been this way for years and for years people have complained, but they can't get past those running the NFAA or the State chapters, I guess.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Being a realist and coming from Unlimited, ASA is struggling with Unlimited class because of so few in the class. I too am a die hard pin shooter but we've all been hearing rumors of even Unlimited being dropped for lack of participation. I made the move this year to Open A and might even give K45 a try, it's a new challenge with a bunch of guys that are good shooters. I shot my first one at Augusta and really had a great time even though I shot like a panfish (crappie).


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> ??? You go from pins to *Open C*, B, A, Semi Pro, Pro... Ain't that moving up?
> 
> Someone mentioned classes, number of. The NFAA has 74 classes and it's to the point clubs are complaining and then complaining of not having classes for the all with using of most set up bow in the country, compound bow, fixed sights with release. Kids with this setup must shoot against Free Style (movable sights, long stab, balance bars). It's been this way for years and for years people have complained, but they can't get past those running the NFAA or the State chapters, I guess.


If you win out of Hunter you can't move "up" to Open C. "Open C" is a step backwards. Unlimited or Open B is the next step in unmarked. It makes since. Open C is the same course as Hunter but you use adjustable sights which _should_ cause higher scores.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Being a realist and coming from Unlimited, ASA is struggling with Unlimited class because of so few in the class. I too am a die hard pin shooter but we've all been hearing rumors of even Unlimited being dropped for lack of participation. I made the move this year to Open A and might even give K45 a try, it's a new challenge with a bunch of guys that are good shooters. I shot my first one at Augusta and really had a great time even though I shot like a panfish (crappie).




That's just another empty rumor


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

How come i cant find any equipment rules for unlimited on the asa web site?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> That's just another empty rumor


Probably, but it was floated in the latest issue of Whitetail Journal in the ASA report.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BoCoMo said:


> How come i cant find any equipment rules for unlimited on the asa web site?


This is the only thing listed.


B. AMATEUR – Open to ASA members in good standing.
1. Open A - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 280 FPS
Anyone in Open "A" that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Semi-Pro. Any Open B Class shooter who won more than $400 in cumulative prize money in their most recent year at ASA Pro/Ams must shoot Men’s Open A. Anyone who won $200 or more in Open A during their most recent year of competition may not move down in class.
2. Known 45 Open - No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only. 45 yards, 280 FPS
Any amateur eligible to compete in Open A or lower may compete in the Known 45 class. Anyone in Known 45 that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Known 50, or the higher of Open B or their previous amateur class.
3. Men’s Open B 45 yards, 280 FPS
This class is open to any amateur who did not win more than $400 in Open B, or won less than $200.00 in Open A, during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition.
4. Senior Men’s Open Class - Age 50* and over. 45 yards, 280 FPS
5. Men’s Unlimited - Release, fixed pins with magnification, any stabilizer. 45 yards, 280 FPS
8
C. AMATEUR – The following classes may shoot in one event per year without a full membership.
1. Men’s Hunter 40 yards, 280 FPS
This class is open to anyone who did not compete in Open A (or higher), win more than $200 in prize money in Unlimited or Open B, or win more than $400.00 in Hunter during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition. All other amateur classes are eligible. Release, fixed pins with magnification allowed. Stabilizer Rule - A front stabilizer (or system including quick releases and/or enhancers) may be used, but may not exceed twelve inches (12”) in total length from the tip of the stabilizer (or system) to the point of attachment on the front of the riser provided by the manufacturer. A rear stabilizer or counter balance weight system may be used with a maximum of two extensions, but may not extend more than six inches (6”) in length as measured from either: (1) the point of attachment on the rear of the riser provided by the manufacturer, or (2) if there is no rear point of attachment the system may not extend more than six inches (6”) beyond the back of the grip.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

carlosii said:


> Probably, but it was floated in the latest issue of Whitetail Journal in the ASA report.


My bad...the mag article was refering to Limited Pro.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

You can often run into pin shooters at the pro ams shooting in open classes, may consider giving it a try.

Good shooting


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> This is the only thing listed.
> 
> 
> B. AMATEUR – Open to ASA members in good standing.
> ...


Thank u sir.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> ??? You go from pins to Open C, B, A, Semi Pro, Pro... Ain't that moving up?
> 
> Seriously? Pins is not a LEVEL of shooting it is a STYLE.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> If you win out of Hunter you can't move "up" to Open C. "Open C" is a step backwards. Unlimited or Open B is the next step in unmarked. It makes since. Open C is the same course as Hunter but you use adjustable sights which _should_ cause higher scores.


I stand corrected. I just started from my last class before becoming a Super Senior.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Encore88 said:


> SonnyThomas said:
> 
> 
> > ??? You go from pins to Open C, B, A, Semi Pro, Pro... Ain't that moving up?
> ...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> I stand corrected. I just started from my last class before becoming a Super Senior.


Welcome to SS. It is a rough bunch that gives no quarter to newbies. Good luck.


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is the problem with the higher pin classes not having a place to advance to. There would not be enough participation to justify having a pro pin class and you will not get the bow companies to get on board with it anyway. And Sonny I am not trying to pick a fight but i think calling pins shooters a go kart and open shooters nascars is a little off. Most of the unlimited guys and gals will give alot of the open shooters all they want and then some IMHO. They have either earned the right to shoot that class or they have wanted to be challenged by the higher pin classes. Again just MHO.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

so what division would unsighted women finger shooters be in and what maximum distance would they have? i'm not familiar with unlimited limied etc.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

minnie3 said:


> so what division would unsighted women finger shooters be in and what maximum distance would they have? i'm not familiar with unlimited limied etc.


In the ASA, you would be in Women's Hunter (30 yards, 260 fps). There is no Limited (fingers) class for women in the ASA and there is no barebow class at all.

If you shot IBO, then you'd be in FCU. If NFAA then AFBB.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> If you win out of Hunter you can't move "up" to Open C. "Open C" is a step backwards. Unlimited or Open B is the next step in unmarked. It makes since. Open C is the same course as Hunter but you use adjustable sights which _should_ cause higher scores.


Actually if you win out of hunter you can't go to Open C, it has to be a higher class.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Encore88 said:
> 
> 
> > Point taken, but the only moving up is through that deemed the higher level, Open classes, Semi Pro and Pro. Okay, a go-cart is a style of racing, but you don't race it at Daytona.... Well, unless you want the race to stop to remove debris from the track.
> ...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> If you win out of Hunter you can't move "up" to Open C. "Open C" is a step backwards. Unlimited or Open B is the next step in unmarked. It makes since. Open C is the same course as Hunter but you use adjustable sights which _should_ cause higher scores.





shootstraight said:


> Actually if you win out of hunter you can't go to Open C, it has to be a higher class.


:wink: I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I said.............. But you can decide for yourself.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I said.............. But you can decide for yourself.


Well, technically yeah but I just wanted to make sure you were sure. 

Actually I just read it too fast, maybe that's why I can't see those 12 rings anymore


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

Double B said:


> let this not be taken the wrong way, I support fully the ASA and attend every one I have the chance, Im glad to hear about the two new classes they are trying out, maybe it will spark an intrest in those who have previsouly overlooked the ASA. But in almost every class you have an ultimate goal, the next, higher level to reach and shoot for, except the pins class, why is this? I along with about 12 others won out of hunter class a few years ago and everyone had the same idea, to continue to move up, but once you go into unlimited thats it, your as far as you will ever go with pins. I have since went back to unlimited from open and had way more fun, but it just sucks knowing Im at the end of the road in a pins class, I know I could go to another class, but that is not what I am asking.Why no further steps to reach?


there is and its called open classes. i know several guys that use fixed pins in the open class and do very well


----------

